# craft certification



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why do we have this program? Who is asking for " craft certified" jw's? I have taken two years of practical and written tests and think that they are a great tool to make apprentices accountable for progressing in their trade, but what good is it beyond that?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Why do we have this program? Who is asking for " craft certified" jw's? I have taken two years of practical and written tests and think that they are a great tool to make apprentices accountable for progressing in their trade, but what good is it beyond that?


Do you mean like a license?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you mean like a license?


Craft certification is a njatc/neca program that has 5 years of written and hands on test throughout the apprenticeship. When you are done you are "craft certified".


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Craft certification is a njatc/neca program that has 5 years of written and hands on test throughout the apprenticeship. When you are done you are "craft certified".


So that's a good thing it makes you worth more..:thumbsup:


----------

